

Ingy döt net interview: it's the Perl community that keeps me around - fibo
http://osdir.com/Article1534.phtml

======
justinator
Here's a working link to Kwiki, which is mentioned in the article,

[https://metacpan.org/pod/Kwiki](https://metacpan.org/pod/Kwiki)

